# selfie



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

.........pencil sketch of me///hope I put enough wrinkles in


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! You are talented!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are beautiful!!!! And your work is beautiful also.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .........pencil sketch of me///hope I put enough wrinkles in


wow that is wonderful!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Wish I could draw,


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, you are so talented :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I could sketch like that!!! :-D


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> You are beautiful!!!! And your work is beautiful also.


.....thank you so much for years I walked around thinking I was an ugly duckling and now I celebrate my spirit!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You are so beautiful. Love it, your talent amazes me.
Kathy


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You are so talented- and I see you have those charming dimples. My grandmother told me years ago that God gave certain people dimples by touching their cheeks with his thumbs as he held their perfect head cupped in his hands. She was admonishing us for teasing a cousin about his dimples. He is still a handsome man at the age of 72. Don't mean to offend anyone with the religious reference- just brought back a long ago memory when I saw your drawing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> You are so talented- and I see you have those charming dimples. My grandmother told me years ago that God gave certain people dimples by touching their cheeks with his thumbs as he held their perfect head cupped in his hands. She was admonishing us for teasing a cousin about his dimples. He is still a handsome man at the age of 72. Don't mean to offend anyone with the religious reference- just brought back a long ago memory when I saw your drawing.


I think it was a great story and I'm sure it helped your cousin a lot. I happen to think dimples are great. Very cool picture you are a amazing artist.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .....thank you so much for years I walked around thinking I was an ugly duckling and now I celebrate my spirit!!!!


and you do it very well.... I am kind of doing something like that.. I'm past the "Mom" stage and past the "Grandmother" stage.. at least they are all adults now  so I am in the 'Being Me' stage of life.. and loving it!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ronie said:


> and you do it very well.... I am kind of doing something like that.. I'm past the "Mom" stage and past the "Grandmother" stage.. at least they are all adults now  so I am in the 'Being Me' stage of life.. and loving it!


yes!!!!I wasted so may years on being self concious now I realize that that the *OUTER SHELL* never did matter --its what is in ones heart and spirit that counts!!!!thank you!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> yes!!!!I wasted so may years on being self concious now I realize that that the *OUTER SHELL* never did matter --its what is in ones heart and spirit that counts!!!!thank you!!!


Good for you :thumbup:


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful: you and your sketch!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

wow, beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are very talented! I remember in 6th grade we were to draw pictures of ourselves. The teacher wanted to know why I gave myself buck teeth! Obviously I cannot draw!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

hha ha hahaha h a a/////thank you


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful. Your talent amazes me. I'm in awe.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

That is the most beautiful selfie!!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very good job


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> You are beautiful!!!! And your work is beautiful also.


Ditto.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful drawing. I still draw stick people.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very Good!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

You really are quite talented (and lovely to look at).


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

What a talent!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a lovely face you have and your eyes are mesmerizing. If you have kids---having a selfie would be special to them.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Now that is a true selfie! What a fabulous sketch. My version of a selfie would likely look like a cartoon&#128522;. Great job.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Talented


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

fantastic work.....love the eyes, they are the windows to the soul! Hope you do a lot of drawings as you seem to be very talented.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You are so talented. This is fabulous work. I really like it.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

weather its you or not it is great fun work


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wonderfully done with great talent. This medium has always eluded me. I am jealous.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> You are beautiful!!!! And your work is beautiful also.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful! You're beautiful!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

WOW~~ that is talent ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

agree...awesome sketch.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww....I love that!! You are very talented.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I appreciate your kind words


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I appreciate your kind words


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I appreciate your kind words


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I appreciate your kind words


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a talent. Beautiful job.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't see wrinkles,I see only the beauty that comes from the experience of a life well lived.


Clouds come floating into my life, no longer to carry rain or usher storm, but to add color to my sunset sky. 
&#8213; Rabindranath Tagore, Stray Birds


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------

